# DIY co2 how much is too much?



## clau74 (Apr 21, 2012)

A bottle is fine, if you think that plants do not grow as you, try two bottles.What type of use for DIY CO2 PET: 2 liters, 2.5L liter liter 3l?? Your tank volume is 220 liters, I think my calculations are correct, are not taught to measure ft, use as a unit of measure liter. In Romania for DIY CO2 PET use, are more practical, I think it's good 2.5-liter PET. If I was helpful, I was glad!


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

The number of bottles needed for your DIY CO2 will depend on your diffusion method as well as your plant load and lighting. If it's relatively efficient diffusion you will need fewer bottles supplying your tank. I believe if I did my math correctly you have a 58 gallon tank. In my 29 gallon tank I was using 2 2L bottles running on a staggered change-out, generally one changed out ever other weekend, but sometimes it was sooner. At that time I was using the Red Sea 500 and I was able to keep my drop checker a nice lime green.

In my opinion, for a decently planted tank with a good diffusion method, you are looking at using at least 4 2L bottles. But honestly the only way for you to know for sure is to set it up and start watching the results. If you don't see much improvement, start adding bottles into the system, or like I did, start using bigger bottles if you can find some that are airtight.

A couple more facts about your overall setup, such as your approximate plant load, lighting and diffusion method would help a lot as well.

If I can help with any DIY co2 questions, such as plumbing it all together, don't hesitate to PM me. Good luck with your tank either way.


----------



## clau74 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bandit1200 colleague is right, but I want to come with some additions. Less relevant is the number of bottles used, the most important is the amount of CO2 introduced into the tank. When using CO2 in a planted aquarium, it is important to know if the CO2 concentration is too high or too low. If a tank is planted and fauna CO2 concentration is 26-35 ppm, when there fauna CO2 concentration is 36 ppm or more. Drop Checker uses for your help.
When using DIY co2 years ago, have 30 gallon tank, I used a bottle 1bula/secunda for 4 weeks and everything was ok.


----------



## new2aqua (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks very much guys i apreciate all the helpful replys and interest to help, I am glad i chose this forum as my home!
As for bottle size i have the standard 1L-2.5L as well as 5 litre bottles and 25L bottles available to me. Would this mean that puting in more sugar and dry yeast into a bottle this size would simply last longer before each change and release more co2 in the process and or per second? Only thing about the 5 and 25l bottles is that they use to hold chemicals cleaning chemicals and such.


----------



## new2aqua (Apr 19, 2012)

By the way my method of diffusing would most likely be a 3in1 CO2 Diffuser+Bubble Counter+Check Valve since they are practical and the cheapest diffuser i could find. I was planning to set it up right underneath my filter (eheim pro) inlet so the diffuser would diffuse the co2 into small bubbles and the inlet would suck it up run it through the filter and spit it out the outake at a higher diffused percenatge. Would this be ok? or is there a better way to diffuse the co2?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I use 2 bottles (2 liters each) on the 45 gallon tanks, 3 bottles on larger. 
I rotate changing them so there is something closer to an even amount of CO2. 
4' x 1.5' x 1.5' = 67 American gallons, 54 Imperial gallons, minus of course something for the volume of substrate, rocks and so on. 
The pressure generated by yeast is not very high compared to pressurized CO2, so I would not get too fancy with a diffuser, bubble counter and so on. Diffusing it close the the filter intake might work, as long as it does not build up in the filter. If the filter is still silent, no gurgling, no rattling that is fine. If too much CO2 gets trapped in there the filter will let you know about it.


----------



## new2aqua (Apr 19, 2012)

I guess what i am asking is would it be ok to use a 5l bottle or a 25L bottle and make a larger mix in order for the co2 to last longer? and would the pressure be higher? would doing this mean that it would provide co2 for longer? and would it be safe doing so?


----------



## new2aqua (Apr 19, 2012)

Any one?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Increasing the bottle size doesn't make the mix last longer. It produces more CO2. So, a 25l bottle would produce about 5x as much CO2 as a 5l bottle.

To make the mix last longer, use different yeast strains, add yeast nutrient, use larger volume but less sugar, use gelatin for a slow release of nutrients, keep the bottles cooler. Probably a few more things that could be done.


----------

